
SMS of Death - syaz1
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/01/sms_of_death.html
======
jcr
Additional Info from 27c3

[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events/4060.en....](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events/4060.en.html)

